# Highlights from the 179th Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church (RPCNA)



## N. Eshelman (Jul 4, 2010)

presbyterian thoughts: So What Happened At Synod?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 4, 2010)

I said Marion, IL for the International Conference- I meant Marion, IN.


----------



## JML (Jul 5, 2010)

I noticed there were some revisions being made to the new psalter. What are they revising?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 5, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> I noticed there were some revisions being made to the new psalter. What are they revising?


 
There will be some changes in future printings of the Book of Psalms for Worship. Psalm selections 19C, 24B, 47C, 150C, and 150D will be revised as well as each of the three selections of Psalm 136. This will be completed under the authority of the Board of Publication. These revisions are consistant with our view of translation and interpretation, but do pose a logistical problem. Expect updates to follow on the progress of this work.


----------

